# Herman holding on to eggs



## alimay (Oct 1, 2014)

My Herman Sammie 50years old plus, living in the UK, spent last year with a friend whilst I was away. They have a male Herman and inevitably they mated.

Since coming out of hybernation this year she dropped 2 eggs on the ground, which turned out to be infertile. However she was starting to slow down ready to hybernate again and was showing a
lot of signs that she was looking to lay again. In the UK it is now to cold outside to do this. We have moved her inside and set up an indoor pen with deep nest box and all relevant heat and UVB lamps. 

We took her to the vets to get her an xray to see if she had any eggs. Our predictions were right she has 4 fully formed eggs. The vets are concerned that she hasn't layed them and want to give her a shot of oxytocin to induce laying. 

Can anyone advise if they have had experience with this injection or recommendations on getting her to lay naturally? We are bathing her 4-5 times a day. 

Any advice much appreciated.... thanx Ali


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm sorry, I don't have much experience with tortoise breeding, but maybe she's just looking for the right place? How deep is her subartae? Maybe she wants it to be 'protected' with a plant or something?? I hope she lays her eggs!


----------



## jskahn (Oct 1, 2014)

I would go with the oxy. It usually works well. The most important thing is to save Sammie. The eggs may, or may not be fertile, or ready to lay, but A tortoise, especially one 50 years old, is more of a priority, than eggs.
Joe


----------



## alimay (Oct 1, 2014)

I just wasnt sure of the effects of oxy on Sammie, the eggs being fertile arent my concern shes an old lady and much loved for the last 40 years. Her nest box is about 10" deep. I think we are going to give her 1 week to lay then perhaps consider oxy! thanks for your advice


----------



## jskahn (Oct 1, 2014)

Is she eating?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 1, 2014)

10'' is great for a potential nest  If the injection will help her out a bit, it's better than her becoming egg bound because she never did anything with them.


----------



## alimay (Oct 1, 2014)

she is only eating a little each day not much, she is drinking though!


----------



## alimay (Oct 1, 2014)

here is the xray!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 1, 2014)

I hope things work out for her! Maybe soon you'll have some little babies running around


----------



## jskahn (Oct 1, 2014)

I am not sure, but I think they are still up high, and may not be ready. Maybe someone who knows more about x rays showing eggs could help.
Joe


----------



## Momof4 (Nov 8, 2014)

@alimay I was wondering if you had an update? I hope everything turns out well for Sammie!


----------



## alimay (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi Kathy,

Well in the end we took her to a specialist vet about an hour away. He explained a lot more about oxytocin, mainly that most vets use a book to get the correct dosage which isn't correct, he only gives them a tiny amount and increases this the next day if no success. We decided to give it a go and left her there for the day. within 3 hours we had a call from the vet saying she had laid all 4 eggs without any problems and we could collect her later that day. 

She has been absolutely fine since, eating well and generally a lot happier. We have 4 eggs in the incubator so fingers crossed we may have babies!!

We will give her a few more weeks then wind her down to hibernate her. Definitely the right decision for us.

Thanks for asking about her.  Ali


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 10, 2014)

So excited for you!!! WELL DONE!!!


----------

